# Declining a spot at Columbia



## New2you (Apr 13, 2010)

For those of you who have been accepted to Columbia, but are accepting an offer from another school(or are waitlisted and accepting an offer to another school as opposed to being listed), it would be awesome if you wanted to give hope to some of us waitlisters by posting here!


----------

